# Why Do you Ice Fish??



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just curious as to why some of you enjoy ice fishing. For us (this will be our 3rd year ice fish'n) we can't stand being in the house and most importantly...it passes the winter with fun times. There's just something about sitting on frozen water catch'n fish and in particular targeting them tasty Perch and Crappie. 

So 'why do you ice fish'....?????

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Cause there is no other way to get after them in the wintertime! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

+1 to both of you. I love fishing so much that I have to do it. Even if that means having to cut holes to get to them. I river fish in the winter also but I feel January is best for that so I ice fish ealy and then mix it up with rivers. I also like fighting big fat fish through an eight inch hole on a two foot rod.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Just curious as to why some of you enjoy ice fishing. For us (this will be our 3rd year ice fish'n) we can't stand being in the house and most importantly...it passes the winter with fun times. There's just something about sitting on frozen water catch'n fish and in particular targeting them tasty Perch and Crappie.
> 
> So 'why do you ice fish'....?????
> 
> :wink: :wink:


For many of the same reasons that you just described.
I also like to get up and out the the winter weather inversions that the valley gets.

I used to do a lot of cross country skiing but with the bad back now, I can't ski any more.
Ice fishing has filled that void for me.

I love to eat Perch and I can normally catch more of them through the ice, than I do on soft water.

Ice fishing is also a fun social event.
I meet more folks on the ice, than I do any other time.

I want to have a Forum Ice Party again this year.
When we have more places with good, safe ice, I will post something about a party.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Boredom K2.....just plain ole boredom..... -O,-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

K2, great question.

I ice fish for the same reason I ice skate............ah............I have no earthly idea.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I go ice fishing for the clarity and peace of nature as well as getting away from the nasty inversion of the valley and to hang out and enjoy nature and you could get out away from the shore without needing a boat and won't be cramped on a boat as well its just so peaceful out there with all the jackass fishers won't brave the cold to go fishing


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

For me, Ice fishing is all about getting all the buddies together and having a good time. In the summer, most of us go our own ways and only so many can fish in a boat and that leaves out a lot of experiences that I would be having with some others that probably couldn't be fishing with us at the moment. I like to ice fish cause you can be with everyone. You can swap fishin stories and catch up on what you've missed through the season with everyone...

also..

watching the fish on the camera and learning what they like and dislike has been real entertaining and a big step in the learning curve for me as an ice fisherman.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The same reasons as have already been stated. You can't catch fish unless you drill a hole in the ice right? I also like the fear of the unknown. You never know what is going to happen! :twisted: 
One more thing, beer always tastes better on the ice! :wink:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

cuz the duck hunt ends, and its too cold to go shoot skeet!!!

i just do it to relax, and i really dont take it too seriously, but when ya go with someone who knows what they're doing, it can sure be fun!!

also, i still have haunting memories of a big ol pike that broke off at the hole as i was trying to bring him up... that'll keep me coming back


----------



## mrdanner (Sep 21, 2009)

Just because... I Like it.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> So 'why do you ice fish'....????? :wink: :wink:


Because its the very best time of year to catch perch and there isn't any better eating that I've found. Also, it gives me a chance to meet and associate with fine folks like your self in the wonderful state of Nature.



deadicated1 said:


> cuz the duck hunt ends, and its too cold to go shoot skeet!!!


In fact, I'm putting the duck hunting gear away this week and getting the ice gear ready to go. When I get back from my annual goose shoot in Montana (26 - 31 Dec), I'll be heading out on the hard deck.

Now about that Skeet shooting; who said it's too cold? Unless there's moisture falling from the skies, I usually head to the club (Hill AFB Rod & Gun) every Sunday to get in a few rounds. Have to stay sharp for those winter shoots in Arizona and Las Vegas, NV, don't cha know.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to be a guy that wondered why someone would be so crazy as to ice fish. I would manage to get cabin fever so bad from being stuck inside I would attempt once a year to go tredge through the snow to fly fish. Every year I would freeze my butt off drive for 3 hours to get to the green and say how I will not be doing that again next year. I was invited to go ice fishing once and thought I would give it a try. 

Fast forward two years later I now have the gear (very important) to be comfortable and have actually started to have some success. It gives me an excuse to get out of the city and get back to peaceful outdoors to recharge the batteries again. It gives me a whole set of lakes to explore as well as new tactics to master. Plus it really eliminates that cabin fever of the winter season. :mrgreen:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i don't know.....


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

Ice fishubg is the best cure for when you get that cabin fever. I also find that I have a lot more spare time in the winter than in the summer. and as they say don't knock it until you try it!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

This year will be my 3rd ice fishing season as well and I am hooked! I go because it is relaxing and a good workout drilling holes in the ice! :lol: It's fun to catch fish too. I am hoping to finally catch a Walleye and or a good sized Perch!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

For the most part just to GET OUT OF THE HOUSE!

The other reason is there is nothing better than perch/crappie fillets from ICE cold waters.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Mainly because the places I fish are covered with the stuff (ice).
If I lived in Baha or Key West, I would not travel to ice fish, I don't like it enough to do that.
But when life hands you lemons (ice) you make lemonade (ice fish).


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I ice fish because it usually is a epic adventure. I have ice fished for over 15 years now and every year I just can't wait for the middle of December. It seems like I have a lot better luck catching bigger or more fish in the winter then in the summer. I always use my shelter so I can stay warm and enjoy the moment without freezing. I took a trip up to scofield last friday and it was a blast. I haven't had that good of day fishing in years. There wasn't much size to them but they put up a good fight. It's a great day when your bait dosn't even hit the bottom before you get a fish. The best moments I have had fishing has been in the winter. I also really enjoy going to fish lake and catching smoe nice macs. Each lake I visit every winter has its own advantage different times of the winter. If you plan it right you can catch tons of great fish on our utah lakes during the winter months. It's sad to see the ice go every spring but I always know it will be back in no time.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I want to have a Forum Ice Party again this year.
> When we have more places with good, safe ice, I will post something about a party.


Keep us informed on this! Last year's party fell through (no pun or literal meaning intended), so I'm excited for this year's UWN ice party.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, I hope to get it going some time in January.
I'm waiting for some Perch reports to decide where to hold it.

If we don't find any good Perch fishing, it will limit the places to try.

I'm thinking Echo, Rockport or even Pineview, if the Perch show up.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> ...even Pineview, if the Perch show up.


Well for us last year (after the Port Ramp got plowed) PV was the ticket for very nice Perch without a doubt. Only issue with PV is the **** parking. And well hiking the narrows will not be found on my list...

We did great off Browning Point for the Perch in about 35' of water....

OBTW great reasons for why folks ice fish...we all share the same reasons to hit the hard deck.

Hoping to met folks like we did last year met dubob, troll, silversmitty...what a fun time chatting/fishing the hard deck it was without a doubt.

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Yes, I hope to get it going some time in January.
> I'm waiting for some Perch reports to decide where to hold it.
> 
> If we don't find any good Perch fishing, it will limit the places to try.
> ...


Dale,

Please keep the date of the Burbot Bash in mind (Jan 23) and don't schedule it the same weekend. I'd like to join you again this year and maybe donate some duck salami or duck smoked sausage for snacking.


----------

